# JBuilder und Zeilenumbruch



## monti (29. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

eigentlich eine ganz simple Frage:
Seit ein paar Tagen arbeite ich mit JBuilder 2006. Wenn ich im Design-Modus (z.B. beim Designen eines Dialogs) ein JLabel über dessen Eigenschaften (Eigenschaftenfemster rechts, Feld text) beschriften will bräuchte ich einen Zeilenumbruch. Wie mache ich den? 
 und \n habe ich schon erfolglos versucht.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Wildcard (29. Aug 2006)

Ich kenn zwar den JBuilder nicht, aber versuch mal <html>text
text


----------



## monti (29. Aug 2006)

Funktioniert! Der JBuilder macht zwar dann <<>html>text<<>br>text<<>br>test draus, aber die Anzeige passt. Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## DP (29. Aug 2006)

bitte fred abharken


----------

